# 15" subwoofers with high SQ and earth-shaking potential?



## azncarjunkie (Jan 21, 2009)

Have heard and read tons of recommendations surrounding 12" and below subwoofers. Wondering if anyone has ideas to 15" subs that can keep it tight and still 'get down' when fed a lot of juice.

Only ones that I've known first hand were the older eclipse sw9152 15" titaniums. Anyone else have some good recommendations?


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

I've Heard good things about the Dayton Titanic Mk III

Parts-express.com


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Old school SS SPL160. 
People are raving about the AE IB15 as well & it doesn't need a ton of power.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

TC Sounds TC2000.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

YouTube - JBL W15GTi Mk2 subwoofer (plz comment)


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Here are a couple of high powered SQ installs running JBL W15GTi subs

JBL BPX2200 (2000 watts+) per sub









JBL A6000GTi powering two W15GTi's and PX300.4 powering a W10GTi for SQ listening
Gary Biggs Regal:
caraudiovideo | forum - autoradio, gps, multimédia - Voir le sujet - Installes bi-stereo









The WGTi's get very low and are clean subs.


----------



## blackbelt010892 (May 18, 2009)

Well Personally I am a fan of the Type R line from Alpine. I have heard both the 10'' and 12'' models and they retain good sound quality when pushed near their limits. I imagine the same characteristics would carry over to the 15'' model.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Image Dynamics IDW15


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They have the SQ down to the bone...but shaking earth, not close...and I have 4 of them 



lsm said:


> Image Dynamics IDW15


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> They have the SQ down to the bone...but shaking earth, not close...and I have 4 of them


Well, four of them should shake the earth...


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Fi Q.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The old Mag v3's if you can snag them. The 15's are pretty brutal when ported. Used (which is the only way you can buy them) they'll be fairly cheap (~200 shipped probably) and they offer loads of power handling, lots of SPL potential, and they sound pretty darned good too.  Compared to other SPL type subs, they sound really really good.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ive run many different subs over the last 15 years, been running a 15 hype aarrggh for the last 6 months on a pg xenon 600.1 = 750 rms ???

no complaints at all, sounds good and can get loud and low.


and i do like it loud (rap sine waves etc) sometimes 

r delivers.

sure ive heard better for $450.00


but for $200. to my door and i cant break it im happy.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

WLDock said:


> Here are a couple of high powered SQ installs running JBL W15GTi subs
> 
> JBL BPX2200 (2000 watts+) per sub
> 
> ...


That looks like it can blow someone right out of the back seat onto the hood of the car.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dayton Reference HO and HF. Is this for a home theatre or car install?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Only three I would look at: CSS, JBLW15GTI, AE IB15 or AE AV15

First is heavy and inefficient, second is deep, the AE driver is just right! Either one will blow the competition away in more than one way.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

2 dd15's in a big ported box. it can do both. sq and real stupid loud


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BigRed said:


> 2 dd15's in a big ported box. it can do both. sq and real stupid loud


never got an SPL demo, can't confirm


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone with DD's get respect..., so it seems.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

my avalanche 15 can beat the **** out of me when i turn it up.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> never got an SPL demo, can't confirm


At the last competition car alarms were going off a block away. :surprised:


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> They have the SQ down to the bone...but shaking earth, not close...and I have 4 of them


Holy damn....those pretty much don't exist! I almost stagged one about 6 months ago but just couldn't pull the trigger.

Are any of those going into the IS300


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Another recommendation for the JBL W15Gti, the one in my boot is out of this car YouTube - JBL Festiva, 151dB Daily Driver which it was in for probably 3 yrs and now it's in my car never sounding better.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I know Cv.....at the last competition, there were a lot of recovering bass heads there smiling when I let her loose!! 

Here are the last 3 comments on my subs from the Iasca events

"the bass was deep, solid, and tight"

"Subbass very nice"

"subbass is powerfull, but not overbearing"

I scored 18 on all my iasca sheets. I know Iasca is not the end all to be all, but it is one reference.

The subs are no slouches for sure

If I had an extra 600 laying around, I'd love to try some jbls though!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

WLDock said:


> Here are a couple of high powered SQ installs running JBL W15GTi subs
> 
> JBL BPX2200 (2000 watts+) per sub
> 
> ...





> That looks like it can blow someone right out of the back seat onto the hood of the car.


WLDock and I both have herd this car IIRC and it was FAR FAR from blowing anything anywhere... 

The car sounded incredible, don't get me wrong, but earth shaking bass I did NOT hear... Hell, to be very honest, i was VERY disappointed in that area... Mind you, the car was built for pure SQ... but pure SQ is kinda lame.. or "Tame" I should say... to ME... 

I'm sure it was all in the tuning, but *it seemed like he wasn't even using the subs*..


----------



## azncarjunkie (Jan 21, 2009)

Will definitely be looking into some of these recommendations. The JBLs seem to get lots of praise whatever forum that people are on. Original plan was for a trunk of IDMax 12's, but I'm having second thoughts about giving up my entire trunk.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> The car sounded incredible, don't get me wrong, but earth shaking bass I did NOT hear... Hell, to be very honest, i was VERY disappointed in that area... Mind you, the car was built for pure SQ... but pure SQ is kinda lame.. or "Tame" I should say... to ME...
> I'm sure it was all in the tuning, but *it seemed like he wasn't even using the subs*..


Yeah, Anthony does not cross his sub like most. His car is set up so the front 8's play almost all the way down to their natural roll off and the subs are crossed over at about 30Hz and the bass is pretty flat. I have heard the current car and a previous car of his (Morel 8's and IDQ15's http://www.autosoundohio.com/pdf/fordcontour.pdf) with some volume and the car does have impact. What is funny....he told me that he has done shows where the judges stated that he had too much subbass energy. The SQ comp scene can be strange at times???


OTOH, the single one W15GTi we heard in Al's (MuTT) car was kicking like a mule:
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x183/MuTT_MTT/Picture025-1.jpg


----------



## NOTORIOUS97200 (Dec 11, 2008)

SSA XCON or ICON (the little Brother)!
My Icon is really shaking earth in its ported box!!! With 650 wrms!!!!!!
Way better than my last sub, a 08 Kicker S15L7 with 1000 wrms in a 4 ft3 sealed box.
Take a look @ soundsolutionsaudio.com and their forum.

FI Q 15 may be a good choice too.


----------



## azncarjunkie (Jan 21, 2009)

That xcon is really perking my interests. I'm quite curious as to the SQ of these subs as the company reputation is quite high.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

azncarjunkie said:


> That xcon is really perking my interests. I'm quite curious as to the SQ of these subs as the company reputation is quite high.


X 2:undecided: I only have 500 w but a lot of room for the box.


----------



## azncarjunkie (Jan 21, 2009)

Haha, i'm the other way around. tons of power, but I'm thinking that I want a smaller box. What's kinda odd for me is that this woofer along with the ones from FI and DD have fairly large-sized recommended boxes. SSA said the xcon could fit into a 2.25' sealed or 3' ported.

I'm wondering how different/worse it would sound if the box were made even smaller. Would it be more beneficial to just go with a different woofer at that point?


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

If it's going in your CLK, you should maybe look at IB.


----------



## NOTORIOUS97200 (Dec 11, 2008)

azncarjunkie said:


> Haha, i'm the other way around. tons of power, but I'm thinking that I want a smaller box. What's kinda odd for me is that this woofer along with the ones from FI and DD have fairly large-sized recommended boxes. SSA said the xcon could fit into a 2.25' sealed or 3' ported.
> 
> I'm wondering how different/worse it would sound if the box were made even smaller. Would it be more beneficial to just go with a different woofer at that point?


A smaller box will give you a "more boomy" sound ! Not really good!

I was looking at the same : 15" sub in a small box : I didn't find that. I wanted something that could play low and sound good on ALL bass notes.
I endded by getting a 15" SSA Icon sub that I put in a vented 4 ft3 enclosure (a big one, yessss!!!).

Lot of manufacturer give you specs for their subs. They often give you small boxes dimensions, around 1 or 2f t3!!! Their sub CAN play in such boxes, but don't expect them to sound good and play low notes well!!!

Maybe you can try smaller size subs. You can have 1 or 2 10" subs in a small sealed box with "lots of power" : the SSA Icon 10" can handle 1000watts rms, with 2 of them you will be very loud and very satisfied§
The Xcon seems to really need a big box : 4 ft3 minimum to sound good.

Look around, their thousands of subs on the market!!

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

Incriminator Audio Flattlyne. Tonally absolutely beautiful and you will give up on the output long before it ever thinks about it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

azncarjunkie said:


> What's kinda odd for me is that this woofer along with the ones from FI and DD have fairly large-sized recommended boxes.
> 
> I'm wondering how different/worse it would sound if the box were made even smaller.


No air to sweep equals no big sound [ loudness ] to make

Big box equals air to move and some lows to be *felt !*

 :beerchug:


----------



## azncarjunkie (Jan 21, 2009)

CLS.....it's much bigger (and so is the trunk i think). i think the same size trunk as an e-class.


----------

